# Synovex



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Synovex (Testosterone Propionate Estradiol)



Effects



Synovex is a steroid implant preparation, which is only available in vetinary form for use in cattle. It comes in the form of small pellets which are pushed into the ear of the animal with a implant gun, Where they dissolve slowly providing an extended release of steroid, lasting many weeks. The hormone content of synovex is mixed with each pellet containing 25 mg of test propionate and 2.5 mg  Estradiol Benzoate. The number of pellets in each cartridge will vary depending on the intended usage, Implants denoted H for heifer carry the most. While a slightly lower count will be found in the S implants for steer and C implants for calf. 
The combination of estrogen with testosterone(in a 10:1 ratio) has proven to provide an added anabolic /weight gaining effect in feed animals, Athletes have long been aware that strong androgens like test, which aromatize quite quickly , are the strongest anabolics, therefore some have concluded that added estrogen levels are responsible for increasing the anabolic effects of androgens . With this understanding one might think the estrogen combination in Synovex would prove a powerful mix for athletes.  However, Opinions on this preparation are widely mixed, it is widely rumored that the only reason this drug has become popular at all is due to the effect that it is legal to come by Here in the U.S. and that Ameri-
can athletes are desperate for any legitimate steroids. Synovex is easy to purchase from Agricultural or Vetinary supply stores as no paperwork is required. An athlete will typically grind these pellets up and either rub them on the skin mixed with DMSO and water for transdermal delivery or mix up their own injection, Others feel that simply snorting the Powder after smashing it is a sufficient delivery method ( doubtful). Some have come up with a way to 
remove the estrogen from the pellets to make the drug more comfortable to use, While possible ,some have said that it is more trouble than it is worth  .this procedure involves the use of highly flammable materials and takes  a number of different steps to complete and all of the estrogen will still not likely be completely removed .In addition to the U.S. version. Synovex is available in other countries but is rarely imported due to lack of demand.




Counterfiets



Should be a safe buy.












courtesy of Teekathy @ FG


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Synovex


Synovex - 27.5 mg Pellet - Syntex</li>

Synovex - 22 mg Pellet - Syntex</li>

Implus - 22 mg Pellet - US</li>


----------

